# Brand new 10 gallons for sale



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm hoping to be getting in a couple hundred brand new 10 gallons! The price is $12 each taxes in. So that's just over $10 each brand new. I hope to get them around the end of them month! Email me at [email protected] if your interested! If there is not to much interest I won't get them!

Thanks

John


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

anyone interested??? I have maybe 5 or 6 people wanting them. remember they sell for over $20 in the store plus tax


thansk

john


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I am getting these tanks in . they will be $10 plus taxes. so around $11.50-$12 each brand new


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you have a date they will be available I might be looking for up to 10. Also would be able to get a deal like this for 20s in the future.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

location ?


----------



## Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Any 5 lb hbh veggie wafers available?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

please email me if you have any questions please. 

I will have these tanks next weekend. I will have a sale on the tank and a small power filter with it also.



thanks


john


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

i'd be interested in buying a 10 gallon tank from you. location?


----------

